# My new toy



## Wld Fowl (May 29, 2006)

I went to Gander Mt. a few days ago and traded my old used Remington 11-87 in for a new Stoeger 2000. I got the Stoeger FREE and they gave me a 25.00 gift card. Thats right I said FREE they traded me strait up for a used and abused Remington.

This gun shoots like a dream and has the same operating system as a Benelli.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

While I didn't look at the Stoeger Semi Autos I did look at a few Stoeger Over - Unders and Side by Sides last week. They didn't have the fit of some of the higher dollar break opens, but they sure fit me good when I shouldered them. The price was definately right also.

I guess I don't know anything about the Stoeger Shotguns so please keep us posted on how yours is working out for you.

Larry


----------



## mallard_molester (Oct 10, 2006)

i have a model 2000, bought it this spring, had nothing but problems at first, would fire the first shot, load the seconed shell, but then it would fire after that. Not that i 300-400 rounds through it, it shoots great.


----------



## Hawkeye_90 (Sep 30, 2006)

where is gander mt. I live in billings and I am trying to get my barrings


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I picked a Stoeger Uplander Supreme in a 20 ga. this fall.

This gun shoulders me really well and I shot it very good at sharptails this fall. My son shot his first mallards with it also.

The wood on this paticular gun is very nice for the price.
I picked it up new for $389 which was $50 off the regular price because it has some of the gloss finish rubbed off in a couple of spots, which I didn't care because I will probably give it an oil finish next summer.


----------



## jeepguy (Nov 7, 2005)

I bought a new Stoeger 2000 (synthetic black0 last winter. The first time I used it I was doing some late season goose hunting in Rochester, MN. It kept sticking on me after the first or sometimes the second shot. Brought it to Nodak last week and I went to open the action and a piece of plastic fell out. It looked like part of the trigger housing. The gun fired fine the rest of the week, only a few jams here and there. I am planning on bringing it into gander mountian, to exersize the service plan I paid 19.99 extra for.
But the fact that it is basically a bennelli is right on. The Stoger uses the same intertia driven action as a bennelli. 
I hope I can get this problem cleared up, because I like the gun and how it feels when I shoot it, if those minor problems can be fixed I will be a happy camper.


----------

